

Four new NSA slides air on Brazilian TV - kefs
http://www.dailydot.com/news/nsa-fairview-slides-brazil-spying/

======
andrewfong
These slides don't seem nearly as alarming as the previous ones. The NSA
intercepts data between Brazil and Pakistan. OK, that's its job. Maybe
concerning if you're Brazilian or Pakistani, but no more so than espionage has
always been.

------
film42
I'm sorry, but I feel like these could have easily been made up.

~~~
jlgaddis
In which case, Greenwald will certainly make a public statement that they
aren't real.

Until then, I'll believe that they're authentic.

